# Insurance for R34 GTT



## Ronzila (Jan 23, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum and am based in Devon. Buying my R34 GTT soon but have been finding it hard to insure her. any recommendations for an insurance company?

Cheers

Ronzila


----------



## ash-r34 (Aug 28, 2003)

try Keith Micheals (broker) in Surrey,I don`t have the number to hand at the mo.


----------



## Ronzila (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks ash-r34 

much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

I am with Liverpool Victoria who were by far and away the cheapest for my GTT...


----------



## gertmuppet (Oct 17, 2003)

*insurance*

hi ron, i'm also devon based, just got my gtr done through a broker in Chard, chard insurance services, tel 01460 61373, manager paul davies, fitted me up with Norwich union, hope it may help.


----------



## Ronzila (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks guys, been a great help. Will be heading back to Singapore tomorrow and when i am back, I will get my dream car with a suitable insurance coverage.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Try Tett Hamilton on 01275 792270, ask to speak with David or Iain, and quote referance SKY1 for the very best service around.

They may not be the cheapest quote, but they understand our cars and know a bit about insurance too.


----------



## louis (Feb 24, 2004)

*Direct line*

just had a quote for my GTT with stainless steel exhaust and non standard alloys apart from that clean drinving licence 37 years old 1500!!!


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

£1500  That's robbery !!


----------



## louis (Feb 24, 2004)

tell me about it

We are with privilige at the moment as that is where i had my insurance for the FTO it was a change of car. I see all these people with quotes of 850 and wonder why I am so different? must be cos I am a bird Hurts the old man having his car in my name but hey if he wants to keep the car he wil have to be good 

kara


----------



## Ronzila (Jan 23, 2004)

Alas i have managed to go around calling insurance companies for quotes and i am shocked at how varied the quotes can be...even for the same company!!!!..

I called LV and they quoted me 979, 2 days later, 1138 and they said it was the best they can do...(what's going on here??) ( maybe if i know the CS rep, i will get a cheaper quote)

so what i am going to do now is to call everyone till i get the lowest quote. I will probably fax them my details rather than having to repeat each time i quote..such a hassle


----------



## louis (Feb 24, 2004)

hi

try the policy shop - spoke ot Matt this morning very helpful 08000644404 got my quote down to around 800 waiting for confirmation on the mods so that will up it a bit. 
Kara


----------



## Ronzila (Jan 23, 2004)

Thank louis, will try calling them tonight. Test drove a GTS M on saturday. Had a thrilling ride except for this slip differential fixture that is on the car, according to the garage, it is a track car ( doing straights only) hence when doing cornering and reversing, the car shudders as it is trying to keep straight. mighty weird fixture on a car.


----------



## Ronzila (Jan 23, 2004)

*Chard*

hi gertmuppet

whereabous in Devon are you based?? are there any good garages here?


----------



## Grinder (May 10, 2003)

louis said:


> *hi
> 
> try the policy shop - spoke ot Matt this morning very helpful 08000644404 got my quote down to around 800 waiting for confirmation on the mods so that will up it a bit.
> Kara *


Thats more like it, Kara. Basically same details as you, but got £795 with Direct Line. I restricted the mileage to 10000 per year, saved £100.

Edit: Will add policy shop to my list to try at renewal-time!


----------



## gertmuppet (Oct 17, 2003)

*location*

hi ron, you have pm. cheers


----------



## Ronzila (Jan 23, 2004)

gertmuppet said:


> hi ron, you have pm. cheers


Hi Gertmuppet,

long time since i last logged in, too busy and have been travelling

Finally got my GTT in July last year a R34 and got my insurance at 700 fully comp with LV, will ask for a requote from Adrain Flux, they claimed that after a year of owning the car, the insurance can be brought down to the 400 - 500 mark

thought i'll share it with everyone

cheers
Ron


----------



## Evoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Where bouts in Devon btw, Torbay here


----------



## Ronzila (Jan 23, 2004)

Hi Evoo, I am located in Dunkeswell. Quite near to Honiton


----------



## Ronzila (Jan 23, 2004)

Hi Everyone, I've got a requote from Adrain Flux and my Insurance is now 550. So automatically when you own the car for a year, the quote drastically goes down, LV wanted 960 and i told them to go fly a kite.


----------



## Spearmint (Aug 7, 2005)

Try elephant. I'm payin £911 fully comp. 26yrs old, 3yrs no claims.


----------

